# Kansas City Metro Area 2013



## super picker

I hope that others from this area will add to this topic, if we can get a thread started it should help with reading and keeping up on this years morel season.


----------



## super picker

Went out last night for a bit to check on a couple spots close by to get an indacation of the seasons progression. Things are coming along nicely imo.


----------



## super picker

KCRM where you at dude? I'll be seeing you soon. 
help out to get the board under control, people we are going to have to search thre 35 threads to find one that means anything to your area if we don't clean it up now. Not trying to be a d$#&amp; just saying,


----------



## newrocker15

Nothing out in Eastern Jackson/ West Lafayette county yet. Mayapple's are about 2 inches tall and the soil temp is just about perfect. Any day now!!!
Found a few large red cup mushrooms. Anyone have any info on these, I cant find much online about them. Found all of them growing directly out of rotting sticks.


----------



## leaker88

Newrocker - there is a Scarlet Cup mushroom that grows out of wet sticks and branches. Probably the one you are talking about. It is NOT edible.


----------



## newrocker15

Thank you LeAnn, I didnt think it was. I have just never noticed them before and was curious.


----------



## bonzel22

found 4 beafsteaks saturday in jackson county, were very very fresh .. I plan to look tomorrow


----------



## miss shroom

Oh our God! I am so confused what happen to all the shroomers and the info.


----------



## super picker

Yes id say scarlet cup as well. Wont be long for morel.


----------



## super picker

What hunters are you looking for? Maybe i could help with some info, what do you want to know?


----------



## miss shroom

Im just wanting to know what happen to all mushroom hunters that would post info about finding mushrooms and how many and where. It was confusing to get here you know. On a better note I haven't found any shrooms yet Im thinking this weekend or next what do you think?


----------



## livewire

<strong>If they ain't posting they're Pickin!


----------



## plainview

Miss Shroom:

Sorry to be so blunt but instead of waiting to poach peoples spot info you should do what every good hunter does. Go hunting. That is much more productive then waiting to see what area people find them in and invade their spots.


----------



## super picker

We are not picking in KC YET LIVEWIRE but it won't be long. Things are looking good. Saw a report of some smalls in south KC metro area. No pic but I think it is legit.
Miss Shroom for some reason a lot of the older posters on here are not around this year. I will admit the 'New" look to the Morels.Com web site looks different at first but if you will spend a little time looking around I think you will see it is better than before. On the front page the post there are the most recent topics that are being discussed, for a specfic stae click on the message board tab. when inside a topic at the top of the page to the left you will see your options,at the top of this page it says KC Metro area, below that are blue links that will take you to other places, this one is Morels.co, fourms, and then the main Missouri tab.
Good luck


----------



## super picker

One other thing Miss Shroom have you checked out MorelHunters.com yet. Join up and if you will look at the KC Metro board you might see an offer from me that may intice you to join. I will extend the dead line to join since the season is starting at a more normal pace this year.


----------



## topmorel

up north in liberty going to check a few spots later. seems a bit to early but who knows... keepn my fingers crossed for some little grays.


----------



## kcfungusfanatic

Found a False Morel, Devil's Urn and some other mushrooms. No morels yet, but this year I have noticed areas that "smell like morels." Has anyone else noticed this? Does it mean anything?


----------



## kc rm hunter

I smell them sometimes too KCFungusFanatic


----------



## parkvillemark

I'm guessing, from past seasons, that this year the season should start a little late, like 4/22. Does anyone know the soil temps. in the KC area?


----------



## jay

About 54-61 at the moment, depending on where your located. But the cold temperatures will be running down the ground temp's a tad. But no big deal, it shouldn't shock the green again


----------



## parkvillemark

I didn't realize the soil temps. were that high, they may very well be up by this weekend.

Thanks for the info. jay


----------



## jay

Got this information from: http://agebb.missouri.edu/weather/reports/soysoil6.asp

Powered by: Missouri university


----------



## bo2425

Went out a little yesterday around independence. Still a little early no mushrooms but the may apples are starting to come up.


----------



## moreldreams

Been out twice and going out today East Jackson county. Hoping to finds some small grays.


----------



## bonzel22

went out yesterday, jackson &amp; clay. nothing yet.... found another beafsteak though


----------



## parkvillemark

I checked a couple of my "honey holes" yesterday - nothin'. My May Apples aren't even sprouting - we have at least a week to go here in KC. My past logs, excluding last years' early season, show the 3rd week in April as prime time. 4/23 for some reason, has always been a banner day for me. This year, the season could go well into May. Soil temps. have gone back down into the 40's.


----------



## camoqueen8769

Well here in Indep., father in law found some TINY ones...hubby and I went today and didn't spot any...I bet with this rain it'll help em' pop!


----------



## hildigard

We found 47 on Sunday, 17 yesterday, and 48 today. In Platte/Clay county. All small grays and blonde ones.


----------



## mobigbucks

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the board and I live in Grain Valley. Just curious if anyone is finding any good ones yet??


----------



## jacomo funguy

They are up and they are small. Found a dozen on Sat. Need some more rain and heat.


----------



## morelhunteroh

I also live in grain valley i found three false morels on Sunday 4-21-13


----------



## morelquest

Went with the wife for a couple hours yesterday (4/21) and didn't find anything.


----------



## tricountyguy

Are you going to go look again today?


----------



## morelhunteroh

Yes sir I have looked everyday last week should be any day now.


----------



## morelquest

I will plan to wait until next weekend. Might sneek out if I get time this week, but supposed to cool off quite a bit the next couple of days. Sat/Sun looks to be in the 70's, so I am think those will be the days to go...


----------



## morelhunteroh

the may apples are up and the ground is warm they should be up anytime


----------



## bo2425

Found three grays in Independence and fourteen in bluesprings this weekend.


----------



## morelhunteroh

on my way to start looking


----------



## moreldreams

We went out Saturday and I found four, and my son found two. One of the ones I found was a yellow about 1in to 1 1/2 in.


----------



## morelhunteroh

anybody have any luck at bur oak conserv.


----------



## ms_ morel

Rain this week + warn up this weekend = this weekend is the time to go.


----------



## stompin the woods

Went out to eastern Jackson county today. Nah dah. Still looks a week or so out


----------



## parkvillemark

Found 3 VERY small greys today in Platte County. It is just starting, Yellows will be up this coming Sunday and Monday.


----------



## moreldreams

My niece found 8 yellows and 1 gray in eastern jackson county today. I am a die hard and will be going out tomorrow no matter the weather. Will let you know how I fare.


----------



## hildigard

Found 180 yesterday in the Northland. N found 79 tonight. They R there!! I hope the pic shows up!


----------



## randystites

Awesome!! Plan on going out this weekend, Sunday.


----------



## moreldreams

Found nineteen yesterday. Am waiting for Friday to go again.


----------



## hildigard

NKC found 60 in the snow //i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a575/Hildigard/image_zpsc52b8b90.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hildigard

//i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a575...4-42df-b015-3d432a171731_zps81f22bd4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kb

You know its still early if you can count what you find.


----------



## super picker

KB, not everybody count them like you do buddy...KB counts by the BOX !!

KB---Super Picker = Morelchef2


----------



## kay0213

Wyandotte Park in North KC...any history of finding morels here. I did a very brief recon last weekend and nothing. Nice lake/park, just haven't been there before and it was an easy exit of the interstate. I'm unfamiliar with the NKC area any public lands that you know of would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hildigard

I've drove up there about 7 years ago n like u said was easy access. I walked around a little bit . I basically rushed thru it. If I remember right it looked decent.


----------



## ms_ morel

Wyandotte Park in North Kansas City??? You do know that North Kansas City and Kansas City North are TWO different things, right? This must be a park that has hidden from me for the past 33 years! What county is it in???


----------



## hildigard

I'm assuming they ment Wyandotte lake because it is pretty far north on 435 and a lot of woods around


----------



## ms_ morel

Yes, Wyandotte Lake Park would make <strong>much</strong> more sense. But it is in KANSAS, <span style="text-decoration:underline">not</span> Missouri. I don't know what made me automatically think they meant the Missouri side, except, like I pointed out, the Missouri side has the distinctions between North Kansas City and Kansas City North. I, personally, have never heard Kansas City, KS split up like that. That's why I wondered why they were talking about Wyandotte over here. I guess it all threw me a bit because KCKS is so small as compared to KCMO proper and that the MO side already has those distinctions (NKC and KC N) officially designated. Unless someone is absolutely new to the Metro Area, they would/should know that and/or where Wyandotte Lake Park is. Now, "Wyandotte County Park" is smaller and is just north-east of Bonner Springs. So having TWO parks named "Wyandotte" could make things a bit confusing, as well.

That said, maybe we should possibly to specify which state we're talking about? :?:


----------



## kay0213

TY Hilidigard it was the Lake....for those of us who only use KC to shop/eat/party/fly...all the little subtle boundaries don't really register. Now that I think about it, I did cross the river and into Missouri after I left. I imagine that clears it all up. If I have any luck, I'll let you know after the weekend.


----------



## kc rm hunter

There was a burn on part of the park in the woods a couple of years ago.I was going to go back there the next spring to check for Morels but never made it.....on the north side.


----------



## jim

I found a few locally today in between the raindrops. Some of them were almost white. What's that about? Is that normal? Don't know how to post a pic or I would.


----------



## ms_ morel

Well, I was trying to help Jim out with posting a pic. But even I can't figure out how to post a pic. At least not from a site OTHER THAN photobucket. I really do NOT like photobucket. It's a resource hog.


----------



## newrocker15

Found 1 small black Thursday near Buckner. It was about the size of my finger nail, but that just means it's time. Jumping in the boat all weekend and hitting the banks of the Missouri. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## kay0213

I ended up further N, closer to Platte......found 5. If anyone did better, I'd love to know, I was out for quite a while and either they are small or it isn't quite time for amateur pickers. I miss my old huntin' ground
:-?


----------



## hildigard

I didn't find many. I'm still not finding them in the deep woods yet must b kinda early yet. Found em in the northland. //i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a575/Hildigard/th_image_zpsc6b729c7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hildigard

Don't know y it won't post the pics anymore. It worked a couple days ago


----------



## milestogo

went out and search parma woods but only found ONE small one. will search some other places tomorrow, hope to have better luck.


----------



## hildigard

In the Northland


----------



## reeldeal

Found 7lbs on one elm in the bottoms today. A mix of fresh grays and yellows 2 to 5 inch tall.


----------



## shroomcrafter

For anyone wondering what a dead elm looks like, here is a link to my YouTube video posted last year (2012), “How to Identify Dead Elms.” It focuses only on dead elms, not morels. To see the shrooms found under these same trees check out my companion videos, “Confessions of a Tree Hunter – Part One and Part Two.” Part One netted 14 lbs, and Part Two 9 lbs, in 2012, which was a poor year for most of us. [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wi_MM8-Yj4[/video]


----------



## morelquest

Once again I feel like I have no idea what I am doing. Went out for a couple hours with my wife and daughter in what I thought was a really good place to find them and got total skunked...live in Liberty, went to an area between here and Excelsior Springs. Not sure where to go now... 

Is there anyone in the northland that knows that the heck they are doing going out tomorrow? I should be able to go, but would like to go with an experienced hunter to learn what I can. The above post is very informative, I will look for dead elms tomorrow.


----------



## milestogo

what am i doing wrong?? looked for hours again today and only came up with three, including the one i'd found yesterday but didn't pick. 

going to try a new location tomorrow and see what luck i have.


----------



## parkvillemark

They are up in Platte County, found 80 total today in 3.5 hours with one other person. 60 fresh juicy 5 inch yellows and 20 2-3 inch fresh greys. They just came up so next 3 days should be pure harvest time. Hitting the river bluffs in St. Joe tomorrow. Good luck all!


----------



## meeps

Found 143 up by the airport today. Ran into 2 other guys testing the grounds as well.


----------



## hildigard

MorelQuest. Your pretty close to Wallace state park. We've had decent luck there. There is certain spots. Not really around the campground


----------



## mrmrssmith

My first real mushroom hunt today! Found 15 up just north of Platte City near the lake. Pretty ecstatic though. Can't wait to go again this weekend  &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## newrocker15

Found 13 greys and 2 fat yellows about a 1/4 mile off the river bank in Lafayette county. They were all hiding in thick brush with tons of young oak trees. Taking the boat out a little deeper in the morning, should be prime.


----------



## parkvillemark

Got shut out up in St. Joe this morning. Came back home to Platte County and found 34 more greys and yellows - very fresh, nice size. That's 118 the last 2 days in Platte County, is anyone finding them further north yet?


----------



## sarsippius

I found a pretty nice mess of them yesterday on the other side of the state line. About 3 pounds found within the span of about 45 minutes. Of course, that was after walking around in the woods for about 3 hours!


----------



## sarsippius




----------



## kay0213

Meeps....I was at the airport on the straight running N off of "D"....I saw tons of purple on the airport postings, did I miss an area or is it ok to do the "roadway".


----------



## morelquest

The wife and I went out this morning for an hour or so at Stocksdale Park in Liberty...didn't find a one. I went back out for a while and this time went to the river bottoms right next to the river and found 25 or so nice yellows. Had to leave a few as they had already dried out and were falling apart. I ran out of time, and was actually not where I was supposed to be so didn't want to stay long, or feel I could have found more. 

Stocksdale Park has probably 50+ acers of wooded area, and appears to have some excellent areas that would promote morel growth, but I just didn't see one. So it seems to me that it is mostly about location, location, location.

I was under the impression that if you found a wooded area, and you looked long enough, and under the right trees, you would find them. I now believe that is not the case and that some locations just never have any. Any objections? It is either that or the times at which they come up varies quite a bit. Anyone have any better explaination?


----------



## sarsippius

The ones that I found yesterday weren't in the typical type of terrain where you would expect to find them. Everyone says to check creek beds and river bottoms, but the ones I found were on top of a hill on the edge of a clearing. I think the crazy weather we've had recently is playing hell with where they're growing. One of the big things to consider is that you're not the only one who is out looking for them. If you're hunting in public parks, there's a good chance someone (or something) has beaten you to them. Just as we love to eat them, so do deer. They're out there, and even though they're off to a bit of a late start, the season is definitely in full swing.


----------



## shroominhork

Couldn't get out last weekend and had to get out yesterday. Went to Longview Lake and had about 50 ticks crawling on me within 15 minutes, I got the heck out of there, didn't see any signs of shrooms. I'm hurtin, need to find some, everything looks like a shroom.


----------



## dirgel

[/url] 
[url=http://db.tt/6sgfOy0g][img][/url] 
Hopefully my picture link works. Im new to this forum.
Anways yesterday I found close to 80 morels. But one in particular was the biggest I have ever seen in person. It was north of the river still within our Kansas City. Guess one doesnt have to go to far to find nature after all. :-)


----------



## tricountyguy

I'm still finding them in my "normal" spots with the exception of a couple, but not in the quantity I've found them in the past. I found my biggest mess of the year in a clearing next to a creek surrounded by hills with only one massive dying elm in the area. As long as the soil temps hold up and stay in the 50's with this week of rain and cooler temps coming I think by this time next week they will be everywhere. Hoping for a long season in NWMO


----------



## dirgel

Just a friendly reminder to all our river rat mushroom hunters like myself. In order see morels I walk slow and maybe a little too quiet. Found myself standing over a rattle snake today. Glad I'm old school, and take a walking stick with me. Be mindful of your surroundings, make sure a loved (and trusted) one knows where you're going. Also found 22 more yellows not far off the river.


----------



## kc rm hunter

I finally found one!!! Down in the river bottoms like folks were saying.....
But it seems the morels are unusually white and fluffy this year,
anyone else notice this or is it just me??


----------



## newrocker15

Wow, that's cool whatever it is KCRM. I'v never seen anything like that.


----------



## ms_ morel

Interesting :?: Coprinus comatus :?: you have pictured there, KCRH. :wink: :lol:


----------



## morelquest

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonstottlemyre/8697975474/" title="Morels '13 by Jason Stottlemyre, on Flickr"></a>

Went out today again for about 3 hours along the river with my wife and between the two of us we found a couple of pounds of really nice mushrooms. Almost all of them were found under cottonwood trees. No motherlode, but it seemed that the trees that had them usually had between 4-8 good sized Morels under it. I think I have finally found my spot...leaving town the next few days, plan to go out again on Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonstottlemyre/8697975186/" title="Morels '13 by Jason Stottlemyre, on Flickr">[img]</a>


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yes,like Julie sad a Shaggy Maine.Usually more predominate in late summer and fall.But these came out with the morels and had quite a few nice big ones.I have never kept any to take home,these are such delicate mushrooms that a basket is needed,otherwise they will fall to pieces Nice mushrooms morelquest! Good luck out there Julie and newrocker15 ,and all you other fellow crazy hunters !!


----------



## mobigbucks

Kay0213,

I'd be careful in that area...I 've heard of people getting arrested for tresspassing on KCI property. KCMO PD patrols that area for tresspassers all of the time.


----------



## mobigbucks

I've been finding some grey's but no decent yellow's yet. This is Eastern Jackson county. I'm not real happy about this cold weather coming tomorrow.


----------



## kay0213

I was looking for signs and did see quite a bit of marking further south of where we actually hunted. That's what made me wonder where people were at near airport, I figured it was covered by the popo  We were shut out here in Dodge City area, but it is just too dang dry this year and the last 2 years. I did talk to a cons dept and they have been found here in the past, just not recently and not like back in KC. It is cold here now too and I can't afford another trip, nor can my back....so Happy Hunting back in East.


----------



## meeps

We were right off D. And yes there is a spot or 2 that does not have any purple markings. The guys I go with work at KCI, so they know alot of the people and the area.


----------



## meeps

Round 2! Starting to get bigger.


----------



## hildigard

Found em in the northland. Cold rain just started to snow when we got out of there


----------



## milestogo

I've officially got the mushroom blues. Have been out 4-5 different days now over the last two weeks, have hunted several different locations for several hours each and have still only come up with the 3. Feeling so discouraged! I've been trying mostly conservation areas, is that the trouble? Or is it that I'm not hunting in the river bottoms? Is that the only place you can find them?

People said they found them in Platte, so we hunted Platte, but .. nada!! They say they're finding them in central missouri, so maybe we'll head south and try our luck. 

Feeling left out of the reindeer games. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated...


----------



## leaker88

Well said Milestogo. I'm right there with you, I have only found 2. And not in the spots that 'always produce' for me. It's a weird year for sure. I think me and the hubby are going to go search out some bottoms this weekend, I've never hunted river bottoms, but I am willing to do anything, Discouraging for sure.


----------



## steve bower

I am new to this game but have studied the art of morel hunting and have enjoyed the posts here.
I have hunted several times over the last week in north Cass county with no luck. Since it snowed last night I am wondering if I should bother to go again. Will this years Morels survive the snow and cold weather? Thanks!


----------



## hildigard

We just got back n found quit a few. Look in the sycamores very carefully they r barely pokin thru. If u come to tall grass don't bore on by it mainly if there is a couple snags (dead elms). They don't have to b big snags to put off a couple morels. They blend in that grass. Look for texture not really color. GOOD LUCK!!! U should FIND EM!!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Nice haul hildigard !!!


----------



## hildigard

Thanks, my wife and I ended up with 132 today in the northland. Hope your havin good luck KC RM Hunter.


----------



## milestogo

hildigard, are you hunting in the bottoms or some other type of terrain?


----------



## hildigard




----------



## hildigard

Milestogo I have went to the Missouri River bottoms a couple times I didn't find much at all. B4 I was findin em in plum thicket with small snags in the mix. Send me your email


----------



## hildigard

I'm no xpert by any means but hopefully I can help u find some


----------



## milestogo

How do I send you my e-mail?


----------



## hildigard

Milestogo. U would just have to post it on here. I will b gone all day tryin to find some but I will check when I have signal. Me and my wife are goin around the Northland.


----------



## hildigard

Milestogo. This is mine. Good Luck. [email protected]


----------



## parkvillemark

Found 12 out back in 20 minutes. 2-3 were gettin' kinda ripe but the rest were fresh yellow and greys. The next few days will be very good.


----------



## morelium_falcon

Longtime lurker, first time poster.

No luck my first couple times out this year. The 3rd time as I was walking up to the woods I was going to search another guy walked out with a bag full of morels. Needless to say, I didn't find any.

I wasn't sure how the cold snap would affect the season but I found 21 in Independence today. Left a few that were either dried out or bug eaten. It was just a little wooded area maybe a little bigger than an acre off a busy road. But it has a deep ditch that is more like a small stream/marsh and another stream running through it. Found 7 in the first 15 minutes. That was a good feeling!

Here's a couple of pics. 
[/url] 

[url=https://picasaweb.google.com/jeff.schartz/Morels#5874688849407846738][img][/url]


----------



## morelium_falcon

Alright, I can't figure out the picture thing.


----------



## hildigard

Me n wife raked in 376 . There was even a handful of fresh greys. Still no Giants. Hopefully everybody finds em thru Mothers Day, if so it will b the first Mothers Day in a long time!!!!


----------



## dtravinski

I'm the Executive Producer at Channel 5 in Kansas City. We are wanting to do a story on Morel hunting. From what I'm reading, if we don't jump on it now, we'll probably miss the season. If anyone is willing to show us the secrets to finding the best/most shrooms (I promise we will NOT reveal locations) email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## kc rm hunter

Saturday afternoon hunt in KC...


----------



## kcsauce

I will belooking around the Platte County area today. I havent had much luck yet...kinda got off to a slow start this year but I think today will be perfect for finding some fresh. I see KC RM Hunter is having some luck! was that today?


----------



## kcsauce

Saturday morning...nvm haha


----------



## kc rm hunter

Good luck kcsauce....bet you'll find some good ones


----------



## morelquest

Just got home from a 3 hr trek and only have a handful of morels to show for the effort. We were just cleaning up scraps left by someone else. Found several stems left behind by some other lucky sob... Oh well


----------



## kc rm hunter

Sorry to hear it morelquest.....could very well be because there are commercial pickers in town,who knows.Hope you hittem better soon!!!!!Good Luck!!!


----------



## hildigard

Nice find kc rm! They r gettin bigger! We still found very fresh tiny ones
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a575/Hildigard/image_zps3d67540c.jpg


----------



## hildigard

Oops wrong pic. That ones old. 
http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a575/Hildigard/image_zps3d67540c.jpg


----------



## hildigard

Did it again have to let wife do it


----------



## hildigard

http://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a575/Hildigard/image_zps94f6e26e.jpg


----------



## kc rm hunter

Lookin good hildigard !!!!!!!


----------



## hildigard




----------



## hildigard

DEEP in the Hollars...... Couldn't believe it. Wife just had to count em 817.


----------



## vibrantenergies

WOW! Nice haul!


----------



## kc rm hunter

Nice pile hildigard !!!!!


----------



## morelican

My wife &amp; I ran across these at Baltimore Bend CA near Waverly. Can anyone ID what they are, just curious - we left them alone. Did eek out about a dozen morels.
&lt;a href=&quot;[/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;[url=http://s278.photobucket.com/user/RoboNerd42/media/2013BaltimoreBendFungusCloseupsmall.jpg.html][img][/url]" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

&lt;a href=&quot;[url=http://s278.photobucket.com/user/RoboNerd42/media/DebBaltimoreBendFungusemailsize.jpg.html][img][/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;[url=http://s278.photobucket.com/user/RoboNerd42/media/DebBaltimoreBendFungusemailsize.jpg.html][img][/url]" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## iwonagain

Morelican: I know this mushroom - In my home country it is called Polypore Ecailleux:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polypore_écailleux
and is edible when young - Some friends told me this mushroom tasted quite good particularly when prepared in a cream soup.
Cheers and nice find-


----------



## shroombob6996

****MORELS***** 
FRESH picked today 
816-724-4967 $40 lb
Mixed greys n yellows


----------



## hildigard

[/url] 
546 found weighs right at 10 lbs. Platte County. Hopefully this rain keeps em coming!!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

morelican - That shroom is called the Dryad's Saddle. It is edible, like Iwonagain said, when fresh and young. Those in your pictures are good to harvest the growing edge from. Kinda tough but good simmered in a sauce or soup.


----------



## milestogo

Weeeeee!!!!! Thanks to the help of a very generous soul / expert picker - here's the haul from today.


----------



## hildigard

Nice job milestogo Hope u find more.


----------



## hildigard

[/url] 
Found these yesterday n today. Mainly today 24lbs. They r still very fresh. Tons for the pickin. Need to get out there n get em!!!!


----------



## camoqueen8769

NICE! Sure wish we was tearing em' up like that!!!!


----------



## morelquest

Hildigard, can you email me please. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## hiuhityiu

Found 16 sponge mushrooms and 5 greys on the 10, found 5 on the 11th. The last 5 aging a bit, wondering if we continue to get rain mixed with 60 and 70 degree weather could we get another week or 2?


----------



## jetcar

Seems like we could get another week if we get some rain very very soon. I've been finding about one good fresh large yellow to one to every five dried up/old/bug eaten ones for the past few days.


----------



## hildigard

[/url] 
Found em yesterday. There were some hog legs. Also a lot of dried up ones


----------



## vibrantenergies

Damn, Hildigard!!

Thanks for posting all your HUGE finds! It allows us lesser hunters to live vicariously through you! 

Hoglegs for sure! Those two by the can are some humongous fungus!


----------



## hildigard

Thanks vibrantenergies 

I guess I really should get back to work......
I would say its over I went out today n only saw extremely dry ones. I had a lot of fun it was a good year.


----------



## kb

nice haul, I would have left the black ones on the ground though. No way those smell good.


----------



## willy1

Any sellers near Olathe Ks??? Coming thru area... South of KC metro bout 20 miles. looking for 4 lbs to freeze and eat a dinners worth too. New job and crazy weather didn't let me out to play this year


----------



## missourishroommate

I have 20 lbs fresh Morels for sale at $25 per lbs if anyone is interested - 913-481-5618

Mitch


----------



## jeffschre

Just a newbie with a renewed interest in hunting looking for opinions from the more experience schroomers.

I haven't gone hunting for morels in years (since I was kid, Dad never really was an avid hunter only remember going two or three times when I was a kid). I remember my Dad telling me that he had hunted the strip of timber behind our house for the first 10 years he lived here and never found any so he stopped looking.

Unfortunately the idea of hunting didn't pop into my head until a couple of weeks ago...actually got lucky and found 1 in another strip of timber that I thought looked promising.

Article here: http://www.ehow.com/list_6742768_morel-mushroom-hunting-tips-missouri.html says "depending on climate they could be found into June if temps are right."

Just wondering with the amount of rain we've had over the past 4 days if one might be able to get lucky and still find a few. I'm guessing it's too late but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## vibrantenergies

Sorry Jeff, you're too late this year! Morels are out when the weather first turns warmer and the forest begins to green. I start looking the first of April, unless it's warm early like 2012, and have never found any past early May. I'm a bit South of KC area, so you guys have a later season than us, but only by a week or so. You're a few weeks late but be ready next year! There are lots of other tasty fungus' in our woods and they are around for the rest of the warm months, especially late summer/early fall. Good luck!


----------



## missourishroommate

Hey all, I know I'm not supposed to post items for sale on the main board but no one notices when it is on the classified section and I only want to sell them in the KC area. I hope I don't get banned but here goes... I have 15 lbs of fresh beautiful Minnesota Morels picked on Sunday for $30 per pound. Buy 5 get 1 free! 913-481-5618.

I'm sorry Jack!

Mitch


----------



## morelium_falcon

Don't know if anybody else caught this on KCUR yesterday, but here's a good little interview on morel hunting:

http://kcur.org/post/going-mushroom-hunt


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

Do morels grow in kc area?


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

Been out daily since march 7th and nadda, ??any help would be appreciated


----------



## ms_ morel

@ HI-LO-TX-HO: It is still a bit early for here in the KC area. Watch this board and the map at http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm they'll tip you off.


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

Thanks Julie


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

Anybody found any reds yet?


----------



## ms_ morel

@ HI-LO-TX-HO: The May Apples aren't even up, yet. If you're going out in the woods, all you're doing is tromping the daylights out of baby mushrooms. Remember: Patience is a virtue as good things come to those who wait. :wink:


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

I would suggest that it is a good time to be in the woods looking. I shall check a couple spots today. BTW how do you know the may apples are not up yet? I saw some just yesterday. 
ramps are starting as well as the nettles are at the perfect stage, which I love. So in the woods I go.
If the little ones are not up walking over them can not hurt them.
and I enjoy finding the reds, if your not out early your missing out. but thanks for the advice.


----------



## kb

Hi-Lo they just started in Oklahoma. Way to early around KC. Are you sure you know what a May Apple looks like? You will rarely get bad advice on this board. If you like the exercise and walking in the timber now is good time to scout out areas, don't expect to see any morels.


----------



## morelmaniac96




----------



## morelmaniac96

From the research I have done, which is not always 100% good information, the picture that I posted above (click on the box with the question mark) should be what a mayapple looks like just after it has blossemed out of the ground. If so, they are up in the St. Louis area for sure.


----------



## shelkicker

Hey folks! I am new to this morel board. It is a bit confusing to me. I look for the post listings and some of them (like this one) say 2013 but they are updated still. I just created a new post named Texas County 2014. I went out today but saw zero. I guess my question is, does everyone keep posting on the posts named 2013 for the 2014 updates? Just wondering so I would know to check all of them. Thanks!


----------



## pedro

Another site with a lot of Missouri information is morels hunters dot com.


----------



## shelkicker

Thank you for the site!!


----------



## vibrantenergies

Morelmaniac - That is NOT a picture of a mayapple! I think it's a Trout Lily, but it is most definitely NOT a mayapple! That could be a dangerous mistake since the trout lily is a delicious edible and the mayapple is known to be extremely toxic! Mayapples look like a waxy, green umbrella and they grow in massive troops of several plants. When they are sprouting, they are a pointy, rolled-up umbrella for a few days before they finally stretch themselves open. They have a weird smelling flower. I have huge amounts of mayapples on my property and they have yet to sprout at all yet. I live in a steep valley, so higher up folks may have them now even north of me, but not me yet. They are really close though, maybe today or tomorrow even. They are one of the first things to come up in Spring, The morels are soon to follow and I can't wait.


----------



## morelmaniac96

Thank you vibrantenergies. I am definitely still learning all of this myself, and as we all know, you can't always be 100% sure when researching on the web. Going out again today to do more scouting, will post any pics I'm not sure of . Thanx to all.


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

the morels hunters . com does not seem to be working pedro


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

picked nettles yesterday, ramps are up but not big enough to dig yet. nettle quiche is good


----------



## morelsxs

Definitely a trout lily morelmaniac 96. I've posted links to trout lilly, mayapples, trillium, and blood root. They all appear in the spring and at roughly the same time. Note the leave shapes and the various stages of budding and growth. While there are some minor similarities in the flowers, once you know the plant, they'll be no mistaking which one you have. (Please note: You may or may not have blood root in your area but it does grow in the northeast). Best of luck. 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=trout+lilly&amp;qs=HS&amp;form=QBIR&amp;pq=trout&amp;sc=1-5&amp;sp=1&amp;sk= 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=may+apples&amp;qs=n&amp;form=QBIR&amp;pq=may+apples&amp;sc=8-0&amp;sp=-1&amp;sk=

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wild+trillium&amp;qs=n&amp;form=QBIR&amp;pq=wild+trillium&amp;sc=0-0&amp;sp=-1&amp;sk=

<strong>http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=blood+root+images&amp;qs=n&amp;form=QBIR&amp;pq=blood+root+images&amp;sc=0-0&amp;sp=-1&amp;sk=</strong>


----------



## pedro

Morelhunters dot com was hijacked last night. The Admin is working on it.


----------



## garden

In my very humble opinion that photo is a baby trillium plant.


----------



## pedro

Morelhunters dot com is back on line again.


----------



## kb

I can say with 100 % certainty it is not a morel. Took a real long walk through various hills and hollows today about 20 miles south of the Iowa line in N. Central Mo. Nothing much green stirring yet up there. Hiked 5 miles to tag 37 elms and found a bottom of cut cottonwood in the middle of nowhere. I'll go back and check them out in about 15 -20 something days depending on the weather. Have high hopes for the cottonwood if the creek does not flood this spring. Time to get the new boots broken in.


----------



## logjumper

Cass county here,looked for two hours yesterday,nothing yet…but a great walk,windy as heck…can't wait to find the first one this year…good luck you all.


----------



## ms_ morel

I'm thinking that by the end of next week the very first little ones may possibly be starting. It's going to rain quite a bit between now and then and then it's going to warm up. Hopefully, it'll be warm enough to warm the ground to the point of getting them active! :-D


----------



## troixz

Im in Osceola about 30 min south of clinton on 13 hwy ill keep ya all posted if i find something . think its a bit to soon but ive been checking . nothing to report yet .flowers and pelicans though.very strange but there are like 1000 of them just hangin out down here the last couple of days


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

SWM has a report on the morel hunters . com progression map. I wonder what county that was in, anyone know? 
And troixz those pelicans come through every year, they are on their way home. Some have stayed here in KC on the big muddy for the past few years. They are the american White pelican.


----------



## kc rm hunter

I bet they will be here soon.....


----------



## ms_ morel

Hey there, Super Picker! I'm a member of MorelHunters.com, too, with the same user name as here. When I try to log in I'm kicked out. What's up with that? :-?


----------

